# Photo Resizing



## Twizseven (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi folks,

Having added some photos to one of Brian Rupnows posts, he commented on the size of the photos and that he had to scroll around to see the limits of the photos.  He suggested that I resize them.   Does anyone have any recommendations as to a good bit of software to use for (simple) resizing of photos, or any advice on resizing to suit this and possibly other forums.

Many Thanks,

Colin


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Jul 5, 2015)

Hello Colin.

If you use windows, paint is quick to use.

Right click on the photo file and in the menu there is an option "open with" and click paint

In windows 8 you click "home"  then "resize" then type in 50 for 50%.

Then click "save" or "save as" if you want to name the smaller file something else preserving the larger file.


----------



## Twizseven (Jul 5, 2015)

Steve,

Thanks for a quick response.  I do use Windows 7, but rarely have I ever used Paint.  I tried it now and you can't get much simpler.  So will edit my posts and put in smaller images.  Many Thanks.

PS.  I have to say I really admire your workmanship.  You have made some amazing engines.  I dream of doing work like that. Retiring might help and give me more time.  I work for myself but my customers do not want me to stop work for at least a few years and I'm a 1950 model.

Best Regards,

Colin


----------



## Gerhardvienna (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Colin
Have you tried Irfanview? It will work from Win 9x up to Win 8, and it`s free! http://irfanview.tuwien.ac.at/
I work with that, does good jobs and has a lot of opportunities!
Regards
Gerhard


----------



## Swifty (Jul 5, 2015)

How are you taking your pictures, can you adjust the size on the camera settings. I just use my iPhone and email the pictures to myself in medium size, 186kb. Works out well, probably get better pictures with a dedicated camera, but it's so handy using the phone camera as it's always with me.

Paul.


----------



## deverett (Jul 5, 2015)

Here you are:

https://imageresizer.codeplex.com/

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## rodw (Jul 7, 2015)

Irfanview x 2. Ive used the batch mode resizing for years to make lores pic in  a sub folder.


----------



## gunna (Jul 8, 2015)

Under My Account/Control Panel/Edit Options/Thread Display Options there is a field for image display size. Mine is set to default which the accompanying note says will allow the forum to resize images for display. Works fine for me including the ones mentioned on Brian's thread. However I agree that is is better to make the really big ones smaller first, as, if nothing else, it speeds up the display time.

Ian.


----------



## rodw (Jul 8, 2015)

gunna said:


> Under My Account/Control Panel/Edit Options/Thread Display Options there is a field for image display size. Mine is set to default which the accompanying note says will allow the forum to resize images for display. Works fine for me including the ones mentioned on Brian's thread. However I agree that is is better to make the really big ones smaller first, as, if nothing else, it speeds up the display time.
> 
> Ian.



And it also helps with upload speeds. All my photos are in photobucket and this lets me use them on any forum. Or even find ones whereever I am to show somebody. On last count I had  over 3000 up there.


----------



## Twizseven (Jul 8, 2015)

Guys,

Thanks for all the advice.  I have tried using Paint and that worked OK.  I will download Irfanview and take a look at that.

Paul, I have a few cameras that I can use,  Nikon D80, D7000, but more often than not I use an old Olympus C5050 normally set for HQ 2560 x 1920.  This camera is small enough to get quite close to the lathe or mill.

I keep my photos in a Dropbox folder.

Colin


----------



## cynthiamyra (Mar 29, 2016)

Apart from using paint option. You can use FastStone Photo Resizer.
It is an image converter and renaming tool. It enables the users to rename, resize, rotate, crop, add text, change color depth of the image. It&#8217;s one of the easy and simple ways to resize an image. Give it a try!


----------

